# ipod touch



## cmtar (Nov 16, 2005)

Anyone have the ipod touch? Is it worth $200? Can you really get online with it via wifi and go to anywebsite or is it only certain websites and not the actual website you see o na desktop computer. Also i saw some things about hacking it with jailbreak, is this legal or does it just void the warranty? If so what is the benefit of hacking it?


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

I have my touch 8gb for about a week now coming from a 5th gen 30gb ipod to the touch has been great but I don't think I would have paid full retail to get it for my old 5th gen was serving me fine.

I bought mine from a coworker for $130 and I could not turn that deal down he had it for a little over a month and decided he wanted and Iphone instead and said he would sell the touch for 130 which I jumped on the same day.

Considering this touch came right out of the box and into a case and does not have a single scratch on it this was a deal I could not pass up.

And yes you can get online via wifi and it will go to any website the only web thing that I have found that it wont do is streaming video it seem the only video file you can access have to be on youtube.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

cmtar said:


> Anyone have the ipod touch? Is it worth $200? Can you really get online with it via wifi and go to anywebsite or is it only certain websites and not the actual website you see o na desktop computer. Also i saw some things about hacking it with jailbreak, is this legal or does it just void the warranty? If so what is the benefit of hacking it?


I have a iPhone and an iPhone 3G. An iTouch is basically the same thing without the camera and cell service.

Yes you can jailbreak your iTouch. And NO it's NOT illegal; however it will void the warranty if you bring it in that way. If you have an issue with a jailbroken iTouch, you can simply restore it with itunes to it's origional state (assuming you can power up your unit at that point).

The benefits of jailbreaking an iTouch or iPhone are multiple fold. You can install applications that are not available though the iTunes App store that various 3rd party companies compile. You can change the overall GUI interface look if you so choose etc..... On the iPhone you can also unlock the phone to allow it's use on other carriers then the currently set in stone AT&T contracted sole provider.


----------



## cmtar (Nov 16, 2005)

what is the difference in the 1 gen and 2nd gen, something about just a volume control. Is it worth paying extra for the 2nd gen? Also you cant jailbreak the 2nd gen from what I understand.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I ordered on for the wife for xmas. THe 2nd Gen is a bit smaller than the originally and it has an external speaker(Important for PDA use). I also believe it might be a tad faster but I could be wrong. I went with the 2nd Generation 16GB version. I am hoping mywife will find the Touch PDA features to be sufficient to replace here Palm.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

cmtar said:


> what is the difference in the 1 gen and 2nd gen, something about just a volume control. Is it worth paying extra for the 2nd gen? Also you cant jailbreak the 2nd gen from what I understand.


The volume level is really different between the generations anymore due to the latest firmware update on the iphone; however the ipod touch now has an internal speaker where the prevous models did not..

The differance really boils down to the flash memory size contained in the units which now goes up as high as 32 GB.

They can all be jailbroken; however on the iPhone models of the 3G with the latest FW applied haven't been unlocked to allow other cell carrierl usage at this time (or from when last I looked anyways).....


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Just please please please please please do not call it an "iTouch". That annoys me way to much. It is a "Touch" or "iPod Touch", NOT "iTouch".

I love my 1G 32gb iPod Touch. Wish it had the external vol. buttons but I can live with it. Jailbreaking is not as worth it anymore IMO now with the app store. Plenty of things on their to keep you entertained for free.

Yoda, the memory sizes are the same...my first gen is a 32gb...

Difference between 1G and 2G Touch:
-2G has Vol. Buttons
-2G has internal Speaker
-2G is slightly thinner and has a more rounded back


Besides that they both perform the same, same screen size, same memory sizes available, and pretty much act identical to each other from what I have seen.


----------



## Jerry 42 (Feb 25, 2003)

I have 2nd gen 32g touch. I really like it. The speaker and volume controls, one on side of case and one on screen, are nice. Also certain apps are only available for 2nd gen touch and phone. 

I am retired so while the phone as more connect abilities (at some $40 or more a month), I am able to use Wifi when available at no extra monthly cost. I use a real cheap cell service to keep down costs.


----------



## cmtar (Nov 16, 2005)

I can get either of these for the same price due to a sale,
a 8GB 2G touch or a 16GB 1G which do you recommend?
How many movies will a 8Gb hold? I figure since its a small screen i can shrink the movies to be pretty small and still look good.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I would go with the second gen unit simply because of the improvements made over the 1st Gen devices.

When I shrink movies, I can usually get them down to about 1GB and still look pretty good.


----------



## cmtar (Nov 16, 2005)

Chris Blount said:


> I would go with the second gen unit simply because of the improvements made over the 1st Gen devices.


Such as? it seems to be really just the volume control, speaker, and its thinner. So if i got the 1G really i would have to use head phones to hear something? the size isnt a big deal to me. I am just worried the 8GB wont be big enough since im getting it for my wife she is going to want to put some movies, games, music, pictures and everything else she can think of on it.


----------



## ShawnL25 (Mar 2, 2007)

2g is brighter has the vol on the side and better battery life plus an external speaker which i use alot. I have 8 movies, 3 1 hour tv eps. 2500 pics and about 600 songs on my 16 and I'm pretty much at full capacity. O and a bunch of apps


----------



## xIsamuTM (Jul 8, 2008)

I can shrink a movie down to about 300mb and they look pretty good on a 4" display.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

xIsamuTM said:


> I can shrink a movie down to about 300mb and they look pretty good on a 4" display.


That's probably true. I never tried those lower settings because I was using the same file on both my iPhone and AppleTV. I had to keep the quality somewhat better.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I went with the 16GB gen2.... Felt the 32 GB was a bit much for our use and given the 100 bucks extra I felt it was not a good fit.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

I have the 1st generation 8GB and love it. I keep the software updated and use the wifi.


----------



## xIsamuTM (Jul 8, 2008)

it always astounds me that people have use of 8 gig+ media players. I can't see myself needing that much music or tv on the go. with my phone/4 gig card i can hold about 200 songs (more then i'll listent to) and about 12+ 26 minute episodes of various anime. the only time i ever ran out of good things to watch/listen to was at A-Kon last year, which resulted in a 2 hour game of Little Sally Walker at around 3am.


----------



## flexoffset (Jul 16, 2007)

cmtar said:


> Anyone have the ipod touch? Is it worth $200? Can you really get online with it via wifi and go to anywebsite or is it only certain websites and not the actual website you see o na desktop computer...


The touch and iphone don't run Flash. While Adobe says they have a version that should work on the device, it's up to Apple to incorporate it (or not). It may or may not be a big deal to you.............until you go to a favorite site that you didn't know used flash.
I use an iPhone, which I assume has same browsing power as the Touch. It is the real deal.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

xIsamuTM said:


> it always astounds me that people have use of 8 gig+ media players. I can't see myself needing that much music or tv on the go. with my phone/4 gig card i can hold about 200 songs (more then i'll listent to) and about 12+ 26 minute episodes of various anime. the only time i ever ran out of good things to watch/listen to was at A-Kon last year, which resulted in a 2 hour game of Little Sally Walker at around 3am.


Depends how you use it. I like to have my whole collection with me (music) so whenever I think of a song I want to play I can.

I also take mine on a lot of trips where I am far away from my main computer (with music collection) for extended periods of time.

My 32gb touch just fits my music collection


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Zune, baby, Zune! 

(Honestly, I love my Zunes - they work SO well and integrate great with Windows)


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Zune, baby, Zune!
> 
> (Honestly, I love my Zunes - they work SO well and integrate great with Windows)


Most people swear by their zune units; but that's only until they actually play with an iPod Touch or iPhone that is.....

Remember your comparing "apples" with oranges as far as features and ease of use/user interface etc goes....


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

One note about jailbreaking as well. If you choose to go that route, be careful. Apple usually puts out releases that can brick your Touch. So once you go jailbreak, there's almost no turning back.


----------



## cmtar (Nov 16, 2005)

Canis Lupus said:


> One note about jailbreaking as well. If you choose to go that route, be careful. Apple usually puts out releases that can brick your Touch. So once you go jailbreak, there's almost no turning back.


I thought you can just sync it with itunes and get it back to normal


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Yoda-DBSguy said:


> Most people swear by their zune units; but that's only until they actually play with an iPod Touch or iPhone that is.....
> 
> Remember your comparing "apples" with oranges as far as features and ease of use/user interface etc goes....


Not really, I know lots of people that have owned and used ipods and still prefer zunes.

The iPod Touch/iPhone is not for everyone, many people I know want more space for the money.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

No doubt it's a great product. Competition is a very good thing, and Apple made my Zune better


----------



## cmtar (Nov 16, 2005)

Is the touch easily scratched, should i get one of those clear covers or are they scams lol


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

My opinion is that the screen is glass. It won't scratch very easily and anything strong enough to scratch it will go right through a piece of plastic.

With that said though I do us a screen protector only because it provides a more slippery surface for finger swipes.


----------



## cmtar (Nov 16, 2005)

well i got the itouch for my wife for Christmas, of course i have to open it to play with..i mean make sure it works. And all i have to say is I LOVE IT!! Thanks everyone for your help and answers.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I am a big fan of the screen protectors that actually work. Their are some out there. I used BoxWave for my Palms and I swear by them. I also have screen protectors on our DSes. I purchased for my wife screen protectors from the Apple store. The appear to be well reviewed and I went with the Anti-glare one because the reports seems to indicate it does a good job with hiding prints. The screen protectors I have used I have found to be extremely durable and since I see this being in my wife purse with the glass and backing exposed I went with a jacket for the back and a protector on the front. Don't have any run time on them, but I suggest going over to the Apply store and reading the reviews.


----------

